# tumbling bottles



## bubbas dad (Sep 19, 2005)

i have 2 bottles i would like to see about getting tumbled but i don't know of anyone that does tumbling , can anyone recommend a person or place. it would be great if they were near columbia s.c.
 thanks, john


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 23, 2005)

You can try contacting forum member Bottle tumbler.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Sep 24, 2005)

i can do them. you can see my work here
 www.bottletumbling.com


----------

